
Why exercise alone won’t save us - aarghh
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jan/03/why-exercise-alone-wont-save-us
======
Etheryte
> If being fit promotes long life, you might expect being an elite athlete to
> help you reach a ripe old age. It doesn’t. Olympians buy themselves an extra
> 2.8 years on average, according to a 2012 study.

I don't think is a good comparison point to make for general fitness. Olympic
athletes push their bodies to the extreme, putting insane stress on their
whole system. I wouldn't be surprised to find that that level of churn on the
body actually reduces life expectancy from a certain point forward. What ever
benefits they gain from steady medical attention, good diet etc would be
offset by the insane strain.

